# New Crush and a 7up I couldn’t Pass on



## Jonnycrush (Jun 11, 2021)

Just picked up a straight side 6oz Purity Beverages Orange Crush. I’m more a crush guy than any else, but just couldn’t pass on getting this 28oz ndnr 7up.


----------



## embe (Jun 11, 2021)

Nice


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 12, 2021)

Is that a tooled lip Orange Crush?  Must be a pretty early one, never came across one of those before.  Were they using non-standardized bottles before the iconic deco bottle came into use?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 12, 2021)

The orange crush is a nice one. I like the big 28 oz. 7up. I find the small ones alot on the surface, not sure their size.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jonnycrush (Jun 13, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Is that a tooled lip Orange Crush?  Must be a pretty early one, never came across one of those before.  Were they using non-standardized bottles before the iconic deco bottle came into use?


I do believe it is tooled, but I’m not an expert by any means. But as for the date as far as I can tell it’s mid to late twenties.At that time a few small companies were bottling orange crush, like this crush was bottled by purity beverages. It’s the most primitive orange crush bottle I’ve come across to date.


----------



## Jonnycrush (Jun 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The orange crush is a nice one. I like the big 28 oz. 7up. I find the small ones alot on the surface, not sure their size.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I do have a 7oz that resembles this 28oz and I do believe I have seen a 10oz. I do come across the small ones on a regular basis, but I have never seen or knew of this 28oz till I stumbled on it. I like my crush but embossing on the ndnr bottles are fantastic.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 13, 2021)

Jonnycrush said:


> I do believe it is tooled, but I’m not an expert by any means. But as for the date as far as I can tell it’s mid to late twenties.At that time a few small companies were bottling orange crush, like this crush was bottled by purity beverages. It’s the most primitive orange crush bottle I’ve come across to date.


That seems pretty late for a tooled lip bottle from the US.  That's right at the end of the tooled lip era here in Canada, where we were about a decade behind the US in modernizing our glass factories.  If it didn't say Orange Crush, I would have guessed that your bottle dated to around 1905, but of course that's not possible since Orange Crush hadn't been invented yet that early.  It is a US bottle, right?  I'd be curious to see the other side of it as well.  Does it say Ward's on it?  I zoomed in close and I'm pretty certain it's a tooled lip bottle.  Do you know when they started franchising Orange Crush?  Typically I wouldn't expect to see a bottle like this made after 1915 or so, but that's only within a few years of Orange Crush being founded.  Unless this is a totally unrelated earlier product coincidentally also called Orange Crush, which I suppose is possible too.


----------



## Jonnycrush (Jun 13, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> That seems pretty late for a tooled lip bottle from the US.  That's right at the end of the tooled lip era here in Canada, where we were about a decade behind the US in modernizing our glass factories.  If it didn't say Orange Crush, I would have guessed that your bottle dated to around 1905, but of course that's not possible since Orange Crush hadn't been invented yet that early.  It is a US bottle, right?  I'd be curious to see the other side of it as well.  Does it say Ward's on it?  I zoomed in close and I'm pretty certain it's a tooled lip bottle.  Do you know when they started franchising Orange Crush?  Typically I wouldn't expect to see a bottle like this made after 1915 or so, but that's only within a few years of Orange Crush being founded.  Unless this is a totally unrelated earlier product coincidentally also called Orange Crush, which I suppose is possible too.


Not sure on when orange crush started franchising, but I assume it was before this bottle was made. 
As far as I can tell it is a US bottle. On the heel says purity beverage Corp. Binghamton NY
And Top says Orange Crush Bottling Co and no marking on the base. Hope you can see better with the added pictures


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 13, 2021)

I think it's probably a flavour bottle, rather than an actual Orange Crush bottle, but still seems like it must be a very early example of a bottle from a Crush franchisee because that's definitely a tooled lip and a fairly crude one at that.  From what I can find online they were already widely franchising by the late 1910s, so I imagine this bottle probably dates to the first few years it was available as a franchise.


----------



## mrosman (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi Johnnycrush.... this is not an Orange Crush drink.  There were many Orange Crush bottling companies, producing drinks for other brands. This bottle probably had a paper label on it for that company. The bottle is pictured on p.112 of my book. It comes in many shades of green and clear as well. Hope that helps, Michael


----------



## Jonnycrush (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks, mrosman and Canadianbottles for the info on my new bottle  being a flavour and not a orange crush drink. Still very happy with my purchase. Well on to the next bottle.


----------



## maryrobb1 (Saturday at 3:35 PM)

Jonnycrush said:


> Just picked up a straight side 6oz Purity Beverages Orange Crush. I’m more a crush guy than any else, but just couldn’t pass on getting this 28oz ndnr 7up.View attachment 226368View attachment 226369


----------

